# Dark Ops Interceptor 911 Escape & Evasion "small review"



## BLACK LION

I made it a point to own one of these despite all the guffaw about the company and thier marketing strategies.  This blade is everything its described as. After a long conversation with Bill himself the fact became even more solid.   This is truly a multi use tool and considerably one of the best "fighting" knives I have ever clutched in my palm. It is also perfectly weighted and the blade is designed to bend not break which is what prompted my call to Bill in the first place.  I pried a lock off with it and the blade bent...  I thought something was wrong... Bill said "thats what its supposed to do, any other blade would snap. Its filed serviceable, you can just pound it back like new". Of course he was right. 

The grips fill the hand superbly and offer a very gritty texture for apps when blood may slick up the grip. Not here, no no no.  
It also affords the end user 3-4 different grip areas for specific applications all the way down to chopping.  
This is my "field use" or "survival" tool thats a bit overkill for everyday carry... If I have my gear and rigs with me then this is certainly centerstage....  
The "less lethal" pommel is freakin gnarly and is about half an inch long and wide. 
I also ditched the stock sheath and went with a custom Red Hill kydex sheath... they allowed me to test their new "molle lock" wich is supreme and threw in an extra "tech-lok" just in case...  great service BTW. 

I will let the pics and the description fill in the rest. 

















*Description

*The 911 designation isnt for the emergency call, its to remind its user of the enemy we face, the war we fight, and the heroes who fight it! With the subdued 9/11 Tribute limited edition nomenclature on its blade, the operator carries with him a visible reminder of the Americans lost and the heroic efforts of those who take arms in defense of liberty. Blade design offers a combination spear/tanto point with the best attributes of both. CTV2 steel, an intimidating blade length in excess of eight inches, hollow grind and v-chisel sharpened edge make the Interceptor 911 an incredibly effective fighting tool. The Interceptor 911 E&E offers further enhancements for real-time escape and evasion activities. It includes a patent pending Splitter Hilt which provides for cutting away harnesses and overhead cables. Backsaw is optimized for cutting through plexiglass aircraft canopies or helo windows. The choil-notch doubles as both a bottle opener and peacemaker-its deployment and use is a great bar fight deterrent in exotic third world locales. Extended serrations aid underwater cutting efforts. Hilt ports provide additional attachment points for paracord in survival situations. Window-breaker in pommel. Notch design allows prybar style mechanical advantage for entry through aluminum vehicle rooftops. Expander tip provides expanded entry-wound channel. Like all Dark Ops blades, the CTV2 steel will last for decades! The most advanced fixed blade fighter in service today. 100% made in America! Black Titanium CarboNitride (TiCN) vacuum deposited finish. 

*Specifications*


Total Length: 14 in.
Blade Length: 8.625 in.
Sharpened Length: 7.0 in.
Weight: 13.2 oz.
Blade Thickness: .25 nom
Blade Steel: CTV2 Stainless Steel
Handle: Aramid Composite
Partially Serrated Upper Front & Lower Rear
Back Saw
Splitter Hilt
Sheath: Ballistic Nylon


----------



## arnisador

Wow, beautiful! I love the jitte-style hook.


----------



## BLACK LION

Its supposed to be a "cable cutter" but also works really well as a thumb rest with the ponter finger nestled in that "loop area" with the choil notches.  Its a bad *** piece that definately was made with the operator in mind.  

thanks for lookin


----------



## Guro Harold

Nice, thanks for the review!


----------

